# Ariens 1648H



## CBGSR1 (Nov 1, 2013)

I looking for a good used or rebuilt Transmission for my Ariens 1648H. I t has the Hydrogear 312-0750 brand transmission in it. I would consider another brand of Transmission if it will bolt right up!


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to tractorforum.com! Myself, I'd go for the rebuild, then you know you got a good tranny, as opposed to buying a used one, where you could encounter more issues and end up rebuilding that one too in a short period of time.


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

I voted rebuild, but the choice depends entirely on your mechanical abilities and tools, and the time you want to invest. Rebuilding the transmission shouldn't be hard, but you have to be careful you don't get any dirt in there which will score the mating surfaces. Cleanliness is key when working with hydraulics. The big thing will be if the parts you need are still available for that transmission. I'd at least tear the old one down and see what it needs before making that decision. You should be able to find a teardown for a hydrostatic transmission online, perhaps even a video on Youtube or something.

My first question would be "What's happening with the transmission you have now?" Reason I ask is because I work on a ton of those old tractors at work, and transmission failures are extremely rare on them. I'd first look for a slipping belt or bad oil before calling the trans junk.


----------



## CBGSR1 (Nov 1, 2013)

I bought it used...and then used it as a Garden Tractor....aerating the lawn of an 1 acre yard, hauling tons of rock in trail around the house. pushing a snow blade...

I already did the oil/belt change, put additive in it to save it...still starts going slower and has less climbing ability after about a half hour of mowing. Let it cool clear down and it works fine for a half hour.

I did call the Tech line at Hydrogear and the "Tech" in the shop/service center said it was the pump!


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Yep same here if you rebuild it you know what you have, and dont have to be concerned about what could be wrong with a used one. If you can get a good used one cheap for a backup, or parts that would be a good idea.


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

Sound like you may have scored the pump pistons or the valve plate in there. That lets fluid bypass the pump and you lose pressure. As the fluid warms up, it loses viscosity and more easily bypasses the pump through the bad spots. The only way to find out for sure is to pull the transmission, clean it completely so no dirt gets in, then disassemble it and inspect all parts. Any scoring or scratches on the mating surfaces of the pump are bad news and will require replacement or refinishing if you can find a machinist who can polish the area for you. You could even try polishing it yourself if you are feeling adventurous. As I said before, you really aren't out anything if it doesn't work. You'll still need to replace parts if the polishing doesn't work. I can't do that in a shop setting because it would cost the customer too much money to tear it down, polish it, reassemble, then test it, only to have to tear it down again, but if you do the work yourself, you could potentially save a ton of money.


----------

